# [PROJECT] Raven02 -X-treme Water Mkmods Tribute



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

Due to a tragic happening with a fellow Member of TPU. [RIP] Mkmods.

Him and I talked a few times before he died on making the Silver Stone Raven02 into a monster of a water case. It has plenty of patential but, It looked like Silverstone just wanted to try and copy a case Instead of building onto what they had.. IMO if it.

So, now, to the big thing:

How to make this work????


First I thought about the bay drive.. Why have one when:

I use usb blu-ray drive
My hdd's are SSD's and network for downloading on another rig

So, take out the bay!






Yeah, I took it all out.. Why? What's the point? Nothing going to be placed there.. Am I right? We're going -X-treme with this!

Now, what am I going to place there?

Black Ice Gen2 Stealth 140mm rad which hold two Blue Vortex fans. 











Now, you see that that 140 fit's pretty nice there right? But, holding it there is another thing.. EK has it going.






With a little bit of adding more screws, I make sure that won't slide down any time soon.. Pretty stirdy might I add.







Now, you've seen the PSU in a different place... Your right on that.. I flipped the back panel. It's going to need some work on modding it, but it'll work once it's finished. 





















Oh, how it looks.. 







Now, that you see that.. What about all that space between the PSU and the front? I mean, I took the fans and filters out.. Well, I got a *RAD* for that.






Dang, a 420 rad can fit there.. Now, can 140mm ones fit.. NOPE.. it's a few inches bigger then it has space for.. a triple 140mm will fit nice.. But, I think I like this 120 quad rad there better.. Still thinking on that.. 


Now, you see the rad(s) and the back panel.. what about that area that the PSU _was_ at? Well, Got a Danger Den Monsoon res. It's a pretty nice little thing.Hope it looks nice where I'm going to show you..
















Now, why is there duct tape there? Well, in order for it not to mess with the psu's cables.. I gotta raise it a bit higher then the panel in the back.. So, I find that it's high enough with a PCI bracket cover to clear everything.. Just gotta cut a panel for it, to also place there to raise it.. Gotta wait for that..


Now, why am I doing it? I mean I've asked TPU for help on the case that's taken FOREVER to make... Well, Mark was an inspiration to everyone.. Great man and will be missed. So, even though I don't know the FULL extent on what he was trying to plain... I want to make the case to what we've talked about and had idea's of.. 


More to come.... When I got time.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 4, 2011)

sweet I can't wait


----------



## craigo (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not sure you have enough radiator.
looks like a great build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2011)

awzumness 

subbed


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

craigo said:


> I am not sure you have enough radiator.
> looks like a great build.



I can fit another two if Needed.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2011)

subscribed!

The Raven 2's have always looked like a challenge for water cooling, I can't wait to see where this goes...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> subscribed!
> 
> The Raven 2's have always looked like a challenge for water cooling, I can't wait to see where this goes...



They said that they went with the Raven02 as being what the "people wanted"... But the main focus for the first one was water inside, with that unique design... The second one they just.. oh well'd it... I really hate to see a case just copied like they did..

So, lets say the outside of the case will be changed.

As soon as I find the missing Front drive bay cover.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2011)

I still got all my bits in the little box that came with the case including drive bay cover and ssd tray and the freakin huge ass box the case itself came in (came in handy for putting all my smaller boxes into)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I still got all my bits in the little box that came with the case including drive bay cover and ssd tray and the freakin huge ass box the case itself came in (came in handy for putting all my smaller boxes into)



Yeah, everything that went into the case, has the boxes in the Case box it self.. Most likely it's at the bottom of the box.. It's going to be like Christmas again when I have to open that box up... lol.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2011)

yup it's always the way it's never just right there on the top oh no it's down the bloody bottom or if really unlucky you'll unpack the entire lot only to find it's not there at all but someplace else for easy access and ya forgot DOH


----------



## Fatal (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this master piece completed.


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 5, 2011)

I am sad to admit that I havn't been as active on the forums as I used to be. So the news of MK's passing caught me by suprise. I think this is going to be an awesome case and a great tribute to the ModFather him himself.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2011)

Subbed for Mark.

Subbed cos coldstorm is a cool guy.... kinda lol .

Looking forward to the log man, if I wasn't so disorganised and unsettled I'd start another project.

Hell I got 7 UV reactive green fans in teh post yesterday, could build someone a NV rig.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2011)

*Update:*

Well, I got some time, and got some toys. So, here is a little update to what I've been able to do.


First off.. I needed to get that back panel back on. So. Re-riveted the back panel back on.











Now, that it's back on, the next thing I wanted to do was play with the panel for around the res. Gotta have something better then the "fast" mock up I did. So...











Now, it's not the final still. I've gotta see if I want to make it flush with the top, or keep it the height I have it now...







Now, that I got the back panel on, I gotta get the quad rad back in there.. Problem comes and I had a feeling it was going to.. The rad, swifty quad, is a inch "longer" then it should be.. So... I gotta think on what I do next.. I got a Black Ice Stealth duel 140mm rad.. So..

Black Ice Sr1 triple 140mm rad

The problem I got.. Every quad 120 is at lease 520mm long.. That's about 20.5in long... It's 20in perfectly from the front of the case, to the PSU.. so, even with my rad being on the bottom, and the fans on-top, it doesn't matter.. Now, I'm still thinking of what I'm doing for the front.. It's going to be "different"! So, I'm thinking of cutting that front out, so I can get that quad in there! 






But, I know that triple 140mm will look nice on the case.. Hmmm.. 


Now, I do got pictures to show.. Just for the fun of it.. 











Till next weekend.. I'll have the front panel worked on.. Bondo here I come!


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 9, 2011)

NICE man. looks like that sucker is cramped as all hell though


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 9, 2011)

sweet ... looking good so far


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice man 

that is gonna be heavy as f*** when you're done lol 

i think you should make the res flush with the top, would look pro


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2011)

It just gets better n better each time I see it


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> NICE man. looks like that sucker is cramped as all hell though



Yeah, it's cramped in there with the psu like it is.. Which is getting me to think like I wrote... To ether get a triple 140mm rad, or cut the front bottom out and make sure there is enough for the quad I have..


copenhagen69 said:


> sweet ... looking good so far



Thanks for the kind words.  



(FIH) The Don said:


> very nice man
> 
> that is gonna be heavy as f*** when you're done lol
> 
> i think you should make the res flush with the top, would look pro



Lol, it's heavy all right.. But, I've carried around my Cosmos with the quad rad, single rad set up for a while. Between my best friends house and mine.. 

As for the res. Yeah, I gotta do some bondo up there. So, I'll be working on that it seems.



Athlonite said:


> It just gets better n better each time I see it



Thanks man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow.. been two months... Lets just say that there will be a update in the next few days... I hoping Sunday


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

slacker 

looking forward to what you got


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> slacker
> 
> looking forward to what you got



Nah, I had to have some special for my 10k post...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

*Post 10k! Update*

Well, I said it would be something and here it is!






Close up on the GPU mock up. 




Yes, it's double stick tape holding it there.






^^^ Going to make a plate on the top and then for a fill port, going to drill the side to make it all happen. 






^^^^Now, I need get a few more barbs to fix it all up.






It's mock.. you know how that goes.. Just going to play around and see how it is.. I'm really loving the Coolgate rad.. I might even change the 240 rad to that.. The duel loop of it just is sweetness.. You know? 







Oh, and had to play around.. Can't have halo figures around (THANKS BRIAN!)

















My Favorite one!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats on post number 10K 
it's all looking good I can't wait to see this finished I think It's going to be one hell of a monster WC cooling beast


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Congrats on post number 10K
> it's all looking good I can't wait to see this finished I think It's going to be one hell of a monster WC cooling beast



I can't wait to get it going. I need to find the housing for the Koolance block then I can get it all going.. test run and so forth.. Well.. find that one 3/8th barb I have missing and I could do it.. Lets see about doing that this week then!


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome so far.... subed to see how it goes...


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW! awesome job, two extreme rads in one box...   I want one! 
What happened to the other MKMods build?

IMO, Worthy of THIS avitar:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Update Time!:*

So, I finally got some time to do the leak test.. Leak test it all to make sure it goes.. GPU, NB, Block, res/pump, rad's..

So.. after a while of getting it worked on.. I find out that the EK block leaks.. It's leaking from the seam, so it's a contacting issue with the top and block.. Gotta re-set it and go at it..

But, I didn't  feel like doing that in the Florida heat..

So.. I try the rest out.. 

Enjoy





















Now, gotta work on the top of the case.. 


Plate to hold the res/pump and a hole for the fill top.. It'll be very close to my back end usb's.. but It'll still work..

Then from that, I'll go and clean up everything to go with the PSU mounting after that.. And realign the rad that is standing up..


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

You know, I was wondering... Gotta check when I get off work... Can I mount my PSU up top where the fan hold is?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you went off track when you decided to use the ports on the top of the rad. That killed the whole PSU location. Unless that rad has two separated chambers (like two rads in one) there is no benefit to using those ports...you could just as well run a serial loop which would be less complex and allow for your original PSU location. There will be no benefit to parallel loop in terms of cooling. You've got too much cooling as is...you could probably run that with no fans at all and get decent temps


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I think you went off track when you decided to use the ports on the top of the rad. That killed the whole PSU location. Unless that rad has two separated chambers (like two rads in one) there is no benefit to using those ports...you could just as well run a serial loop which would be less complex and allow for your original PSU location. There will be no benefit to parallel loop in terms of cooling. You've got too much cooling as is...you could probably run that with no fans at all and get decent temps



Nah, it's not duel chambers. 

I can play with it to take the "back" out of the rad. there is no problem there. 

As of it being "too much cooling". Saying that as just a single gpu, nb, and CPU?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2011)

perhaps an couple of 90 degree bends like this





would still allow for the PSU to fit and wouldn't really hurt flow rate a heck of a lot


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> perhaps an couple of 90 degree bends like this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43843&stc=1&d=1317819518
> 
> would still allow for the PSU to fit and wouldn't really hurt flow rate a heck of a lot



I'll think about that.. see about grabbing some more fittings and see how it goes..


I'm thinking of... Shredding my cosmos case.. Using the "handles/Feet" as feet for the case.. lol.. Or see if I can use the "locking" mech. for the side panels..


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 6, 2011)

ah that'd be cool an Silverstone Cosmos RV02


----------

